# Filtration recommendation



## Joey85 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey all,

Have a quick question involving filtration.. 
What filter type etc would you recommend for a 6x2x2 tank? 
More flow the better
Thanks in advance


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Assuming you're not interested in using a sump (which would be my top recommendation for a tank as big as yours), the best bets would be to go with either a pair of FX6s or Eheim 2262s (or one of each). Depending on your stocking, you could add a powerhead to increase the flow further.

A sump is much easier to service, less expensive and will give you a lot more options.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

I have two Cascade 1500s and an AquaClear 70 powerhead with a filter attachment on a 125G (6' x 23" x 18").

Fluval and Eheim are by far and away the preferred filters, but the Cascade has worked well for me.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

fish_gazer said:


> I have two Cascade 1500s and an AquaClear 70 powerhead with a filter attachment on a 125G (6' x 23" x 18").
> 
> Fluval and Eheim are by far and away the preferred filters, but the Cascade has worked well for me.


They are certainly the most recommended but I use a pair of Cascades as well and they work great for me too.


----------



## Halfcopy (Sep 25, 2018)

I second a sump on a 180 so many more options, and only takes seconds to pop socks in and out. Canisters FX series all the way. Highly recommend some kind of circulating pumps as well.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

On my 240g 6x2x30" I have a pair of FX5's and a third canister which is an Eheim older version of the Pro 4. The twin fx5's did the job just fine but I added the third canister just because I have added a lot more fish and overstocked it heavy so third one was for piece of mind. If you go with twin canisters then two FX5's or FX6's as suggested above would be my choice.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Canisters? Two Eheim 2262's. 
I have no experience with sumps.


----------



## Halfcopy (Sep 25, 2018)

Two of those would be perfectly fine. I don't believe you'd be kicking yourself for that move.


----------



## Joey85 (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks for all your advice guys.. I actually have an fx5 equipped and will be getting a fx6 for early Christmas present to so the two canisters should be good and I'll keep in mind the internal filter for maybe more movement.. I'd love to have a sump but seems to much effort at this stage to drain and drill the tank.. maybe in future


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

When I had a 180 gallon, I ran two canisters and an AClear 110.


----------



## Joey85 (Nov 27, 2018)

Yeah I'm thinking will be ideal will give adequant movement so yeah can't wait


----------

